# NEW TT HELP



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey all just got my new tt last week really happy with it, so much nicer than the last model, anyway there is a few things that i have noticed and just wondered if anybody could be help me with them???

Are the b&o lights meant to stay on at night as mine just comes on when the doors are opened, car unlocked.

my drive select button is on the far left as is my friends who's car was also picked up last week, but the test car and the tts audi had in the showroom both have the button on the far right, my car is a uk spec

Lastly i specced the comfort and sound pack which includes the reverse parking system but i don't have a button to switch it off which Im sure i should, my friends tt is also the same??

my car is a my17 so i don't know if these are new changes or mistakes

hope you guys can help

thanks


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Lights should stay on. Just spend some time in the menus and you'll find the interior lighting setup-up. Your's might be set to turn off once the doors are closed.

Drive select on the far right on my MY17 car. Normal.

Parking: there should be a button to disable the audio along side the drive select button somewhere. Press it and it illuminates and disabled the on-screen prompts and beeping.

Sit in the car tomorrow evening and have a play around with the menus. You'll see there is a 'Car' menu and most of the parking, lights, drive select etc can be changed and setup from there.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

B&O lights come on also when you open the door but if is dark outside,they actually work with the light positions combined with the light sensor.

The correct order for the uk is, from right to left, drive select, start and stop, esp, emergency indicators, spoiler, park sensor, parking assist


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well my UK MY17 model is the opposite way round. Drive select is definitely on the far left. 
Random !?


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks for the quick responses my drive select is on far left odd, also does anybody have comfort and sound package but is missing then button to swtch off rear parking sensor like me????

cheers again


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would think as a production error so my advice is to check in Audi!
Regard the parking sensors, if you have the 4 sensors on the rear bumper without their button, it's very odd! Maybe it's a consequence of the error above! I hope!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You don't normally have a button to turn off rear sensors as they only come on when you engage reverse. Front sensors - yes.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

cjutting said:


> thanks for the quick responses my drive select is on far left odd, also does anybody have comfort and sound package but is missing then button to swtch off rear parking sensor like me????
> 
> cheers again


I don't have a button to turn off the rear parking sensors and was under the impression you only get a button when you have the front sensors too?

My drive select is on the far right, but I have never used it as, like many here, I have the drive select setup as an option on the steering wheel.

Cheers.


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

sounds like my17 cars are missing the rear parking on off switch?? I'll ring Audi uk tomorrow and see what there say

thanks again for your help


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

cjutting said:


> sounds like my17 cars are missing the rear parking on off switch?? I'll ring Audi uk tomorrow and see what there say
> 
> thanks again for your help


Nope, pretty sure you only have a switch if you have the front parking sensors.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ThePhoenix said:


> cjutting said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like my17 cars are missing the rear parking on off switch?? I'll ring Audi uk tomorrow and see what there say
> ...


Yes. Never been a button for rear sensors.


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

somebody above said that you should have park sensor, parking assis buttons are these optional extras on top of the rear sensor


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

assuming that only rear sensors don't have the activation button, the question why he has all buttons like the RHD remains!


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

good point someone else mentioned theres was the same


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You only get a button with Parking system plus / rearview camera. Read the manual. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

